

101 Ways To Know Your Software Project Is Doomed - AndreyKarpov
http://codesqueeze.com/101-ways-to-know-your-software-project-is-doomed/

======
spitfire
102\. What's continuous integration? 103\. What are tests? 104\. The Project
manager denies the existence of big-O. 105\. The project manager "Know's what
he's doing" and rejects CI. 106\. What's wrong with doing it by hand?

